# Advice on a new smoker



## 2Mac (May 28, 2020)

With fathers day coming up I was thinking of asking my better half for a new smoker.
I love my charcoal/ wood burning unit that I have but I have been really considering getting an electric smoker of some kind just to experiment with.
I'll be honest I haven't done much research on brands and styles so I'm going to put it out there to the community that I've become comfortable with and their opinions.
Any suggestions on a mid range unit would be appreciated. My most important requirement is reliability. I'm not interested in spending money on something that lets me down time after time or completely breaks down in a year or so. I look after my stuff so I want it to last.
I'm open to any suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 28, 2020)

I have 2 Smokin-It smokers. They cost more than the ones you find in big box stores. But they are well insulated and made of solid stainless steel.  Warranty service is great  with quick responses by owner.  Wood is used in ounces, 4-6 for pork butts.
I have smoked in 10 degree weather with no problems.  They are very efficient.  Truly a LAZY-Q set and forget smoker.
Mine are analog and I don't miss the digital options.


----------



## smokerjim (May 28, 2020)

I have a masterbuilt electric smoker (mes 30) for about 6 years now with no problems, knock on wood. if you plan on smoking lots of meat at a time check out the mes 40. these are not the most expensive smokers out there but for what I do it works great. check out bearcarvers step by steps he has a nice write up on the masterbuilt smokers.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 28, 2020)

2Mac said:


> Any suggestions on a mid range unit



Mid range can mean different things to different people. That said, for electric mid-range smokers I enthusiastically agree with Lonzino....Smokin' It makes great smokers. In my mind they are comparable to CookShack smokers but much less expensive. Mine has lived outdoors for over 6 years with nothing more than a grill cover and has not given me any trouble at all. 

Lots of folk on here love their MES smokers so you might want to look at some of those as well.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2020)

I don't travel down the electric avenue, but just a word of caution. No smoker comes with a 100% guarantee that it will work as advertised right out of the box, and the more bells and whistles that are built in - the greater the risk that something can go wrong.  Some folks have gone years without any issues, and some have issues on their maiden voyage.

Chris


----------



## 2Mac (May 29, 2020)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I have 2 Smokin-It smokers. They cost more than the ones you find in big box stores. But they are well insulated and made of solid stainless steel.  Warranty service is great  with quick responses by owner.  Wood is used in ounces, 4-6 for pork butts.
> I have smoked in 10 degree weather with no problems.  They are very efficient.  Truly a LAZY-Q set and forget smoker.
> Mine are analog and I don't miss the digital options.


Thanks.. Much appreciated. I will look into these.


----------



## 2Mac (May 29, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I have a masterbuilt electric smoker (mes 30) for about 6 years now with no problems, knock on wood. if you plan on smoking lots of meat at a time check out the mes 40. these are not the most expensive smokers out there but for what I do it works great. check out bearcarvers step by steps he has a nice write up on the masterbuilt smokers.


Thanks for this. I have looked at these a little bit. I will do more research.


----------



## 2Mac (May 29, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Mid range can mean different things to different people. That said, for electric mid-range smokers I enthusiastically agree with Lonzino....Smokin' It makes great smokers. In my mind they are comparable to CookShack smokers but much less expensive. Mine has lived outdoors for over 6 years with nothing more than a grill cover and has not given me any trouble at all.
> 
> Lots of folk on here love their MES smokers so you might want to look at some of those as well.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide.


Thanks for the advice.. I appreciate it


----------



## 2Mac (May 29, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I don't travel down the electric avenue, but just a word of caution. No smoker comes with a 100% guarantee that it will work as advertised right out of the box, and the more bells and whistles that are built in - the greater the risk that something can go wrong.  Some folks have gone years without any issues, and some have issues on their maiden voyage.
> 
> Chris


Thanks. I get that anything electric/electronic has a greater risk of breaking down but I figured by asking I'd weed out researching units that are a complete waste of time. Who better to ask than the guys and gals who use them.I appreciate the comments.


----------

